# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  только Админу и хелперам

## SergT

Ну чтож Админ, видимо получил раз молчишь, Спасибо всем кто мне трое суток помогал, а с деньгами 20 000 руб сами разберетесь. ВСЕМ удачи и успехов! млин в Ебурге всем расскажу про этот форум, ССССПППАААСССИИИББББООООО ВСЕМ!!!!!!!!! Супер - класс!!! как же я вам завидую, ведь оказывается - все просто..... СПСАСИБО, от меня просто прет... может кто-нибудь помнит себя начинающим юзером?, так вот это я, и за помощь, лекбез, и просто за понимание - благодаренн!!!!! Парни - машина летает - как самолет, я счастлив, и жена спит спокойно, класс!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

